# Maverick  732   Lightning deal at 1:00 ET  today. 6-15-14



## handymanstan (Jun 11, 2014)

It is priced at 59 now and at noon it goes on sale as a amazon lightning deal.


----------



## jaynh77 (Jun 11, 2014)

thanks for the info - i've been looking to pick up one of these for some time now


----------



## air force dad (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up! I was wanting one of these to go with my new MES!


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 11, 2014)

$43.96 is the price.  You guys are welcome.


----------



## whatamess (Jun 11, 2014)

Silver colour only for 43.96.  Just ordered one thanks for the heads up HANDYMANSTAN!


----------



## shadowhawk (Jun 11, 2014)

Shoot !!   Just went to Amazon and the 732 is still priced at 59.99   ......Must have sold out the lightning deal....oh well !!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 11, 2014)

Shadowhawk said:


> Shoot !!   Just went to Amazon and the 732 is still priced at 59.99   ......Must have sold out the lightning deal....oh well !!!



They are still there, haven't sold out yet.... In the gold box deals, little more than an hour left !


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 11, 2014)

Don't need anymore thermos but that's a good deal!

Speaking of amazon did you see the deal on the little giant 22' ladder yesterday Stan??? I couldn't pass that up! In the mail on the way! Gotta love amazon!


----------



## air force dad (Jun 12, 2014)

Got one ordered and can't wait to get to smokin' with my new MES!


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 15, 2014)

In case you missed it before Amazon is doing it again today at 1:00 ET  Lightning deal.  Last time was $43.96.  Happy Fathers day to all.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

How many mavericks you have now Stan???


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 15, 2014)

I only have 5 now.  LOL 1-et-7, 1-et-73, 3- et-732   I don't think I need anymore right now but it is a good deal.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

Lol!!! I have an igrill and a 733 and I thought that was enough! You crack me up Stan!


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 15, 2014)

It's the red one this time for 49.99.  4 hrs left


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

I saw that. I'd rather have any color for $43.96.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey all, don't mean to break up a discussion cause I posted in this link to.  But TJohnson is a member & sponsor of SMF, just would like to encourage everyone to look on his site too as he sells these as well... I kinda had a brain fart yesterday, should have pointed this out then to those of ya who don't know, but here's the link to his site !  After thinkin about it, thought it only right to point this out, my bad not doing it sooner !

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Let's try to support one of our own !

Just my 2 cents !


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 15, 2014)

Todd does have the best price for the 732 6' probes that I have seen.  I have bought 6 of them from him.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

I buy all my pellets from todd as well as my AMNPS. And I'm not the type to count pennies by any means but $10.00 is ten bucks where I come from. Pretty big difference on this lightning deal.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

I actually looked for 6' probes for the 733 on Todd's website last week when I put in a pellet order and he doesn't carry them. I wonder if he will start to or has just decided not to? Anybody know the answer to this riddle?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 15, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I buy all my pellets from todd as well as my AMNPS. And I'm not the type to count pennies by any means but $10.00 is ten bucks where I come from. Pretty big difference on this lightning deal.



It's all good, just meant if we can support him !  I may have stirred a nest here.....  Hopefully not, was just trying to point somethin out.... Rock on bud !  :xrocker:


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 15, 2014)

Probes for the ET-733 and ET-732 are the same probes


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

The probes for the 733 are the dual probes. Are the 732 probes the same or will they just also work with they 733 but only as meat probes?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

No you didn't stir the pot waterinthehole. Not at all. I try to support amazn as much as possible. Never bought pellets from anyone else.

 I was just saying my guess would be most people would go for 20% off an item no matter who was selling it vs trying to support the mom and pop store. Kinda how places like walmart destroyed everything in there path. Loyalty stretches about as far as most peoples bank account these days.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 15, 2014)

The probes that come with the new ET-733 are "Hybrid Probes"

They're basically a straight version of the food probe and they're 6' long

Any of the ET-732 Probes will work

A Food or Smoker Probe are not necessarily only used only for Food or the Smoker.  You can use your extra Smoker Probe to measure the temp of another piece of meat


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

I get that the 733 probes can be used for either smoker temp or meat temp. I just thought that the 732 probes could only be used for meat. Is that a correct assumption? I thought you had to buy a special probe for the 732 to use as a smoker probe.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 15, 2014)

You can interchange the probes and the ET-732 or ET-733 doesn't know the difference

Run (2) Food Probes

Run (2) Smoker Probes

Run (2) Hybrid Probes


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

Yup I'm on board with that, my only confusion is the 732 probes that you have are not hybrid probes correct? They are meat probes only I believe.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 15, 2014)

The Hybrid Probes I have on hand are for the ET-732 or ET-733 and can be used for either Food or Smoker


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

Are they on your site labeled hybrid probes? I didn't see any labeled hybrid probes. I'm looking to buy two 6' probes here before the michigan gathering in July. Thanks for all your help as well.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 15, 2014)

https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732PROBE

Choose Food, Smoker or Hybrid


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

Appreciate it sir. I look at everything, and order it all on my phone so I miss stuff like this sometimes. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jonf (Jun 16, 2014)

The rebadged 732 is on sale at Remington for $44.95 for Fathers Day


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 16, 2014)

What is rebadged?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 16, 2014)

And the remington I know is a gun company. Which remington are you referring to?


----------



## jonf (Jun 16, 2014)

Same as the gun company. Rebadged means it's called a Remington instead of a Maverick.

They just Started selling Remington branded Kamado cookers as well...

As far as that thermometer goes, any warranty issues get sent to Maverick :)

I'd post a picture but off site links aren't allowed.

You could try a google search for Remington Wireless BBQ Thermometer Set (17339) though and that will bring it up :)


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow! I had no idea! Pretty cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 16, 2014)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 16, 2014





 just found it. I never knew. But the deal is still on for $44. Real good deal.


----------

